# Celite 315



## nassim.hipnas (14 ديسمبر 2011)

هل هناك مادة معروفة لها نفس خواص celite 315!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abue tycer (15 ديسمبر 2011)

celite سلسلة من التسميات التجارية لمادة diatomacous
لاحجار طبيعية تركيبها بالغالب من :
80 % - 90 % silica
2 % -4% alumina
0.5% - 2 % iron oxid
وهي على العموم الاحجار الطبيعية تطحن الى جسيمات صمعينة حسب غرض الاستعمال مثلا كمساع للترسيب filteration aid 
او زيادة تكتل المواد الصلبة في محلول معين ا و انتاج قطع من البلاستك والمطاط المقوى reinforced plastic & rubber sheet
او عوازل حرارية اومواد تزيد من قابلية الامتصاص ........
مع اجمل تحياتي واتمنى الاستفادة من المعلومات البسيطة لدي .


----------



## nassim.hipnas (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات


----------

